# Post Your Bad Weather/Dangerous Situation War Stories Here



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m curious how everyone handles deliveries in dangerous situations. We can include non-weather-related situations such as areas near riots.

Does anyone have any experiences where pay (and tips) went up sharply?

I imagine some might feel that even a $20 tip isn’t worth losing your life.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I found an old screenshot of a $25+ delivery that I turned down. Why turn it down?

It was an area that had power outages and a bunch of closed and flooded out restaurants from a big storm.

It was a double from two restaurants which required driving 17 miles and UE said it would take an hour to complete. 

I figured the only way it would take less than an hour is if one or both restaurants was closed. They likely wouldn’t answer the phone, even if open.

Also, I wouldn’t get paid for all the driving and have been banned from $3 closed restaurant fees “because I had too many”. So I passed. There just wasn’t any good way to do this one.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t have any exciting stories. I guess the most dangerous situation was making a delivery in a severe thunderstorm. There was a lightning strike pretty close to where I was and it was very loud. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

During bad thunderstorms I notice tips go way up on eats orders. I don't mind delivering in the rain, lightning strikes can happen however they are rare. Heck my closest call with a lightning strike was while sitting at a desk during my day job. Lightning cracked the glass window next to me and the magnetic field ruined my monitor. My ears rang for hours afterwards. Got the rest of the day off paid.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Consider yourself lucky that you didn’t lose your hearing permanently!


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’m curious how everyone handles deliveries in dangerous situations. We can include non-weather-related situations such as areas near riots.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences where pay (and tips) went up sharply?
> 
> ...


It used to be for me that weather was the only challenge in my job. I'd drive in ice storms, floods because it was always non-stop and the tips were good, not to mention I was having fun. Now if it's snowing or raining, I'll wait for better weather since I can afford to. There was a blizzard in 2k13 or 2k14, made it to the very end and was on the way home, I was rich until I went thru the drive-thru and the Camaro in front of me got stuck and had to backup. The heavy snow turned into ice, I backed up and destroyed the bumper cover and the panels covering the engine compartment, I lost all earnings to the repairs.

I sank a cab in '86 delivering pharmaceuticals to a hospital, got the supplies thru and my picture in the paper. My buddy sank a limo in the same storm just after the cash box at O'Hare. I used to own a small courier service that was mission critical and had to drive at night in rural areas regardless of weather. If you do have to drive in inclement weather be prepared. Blizzaks and engine oil coolers are more than just good ideas. 

The challenge is fun but the overall rewards are a gamble.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

CheepShot said:


> It used to be for me that weather was the only challenge in my job. I'd drive in ice storms, floods because it was always non-stop and the tips were good, not to mention I was having fun. Now if it's snowing or raining, I'll wait for better weather since I can afford to. There was a blizzard in 2k13 or 2k14, made it to the very end and was on the way home, I was rich until I went thru the drive-thru and the Camaro in front of me got stuck and had to backup. The heavy snow turned into ice, I backed up and destroyed the bumper cover and the panels covering the engine compartment, I lost all earnings to the repairs.
> 
> I sank a cab in '86 delivering pharmaceuticals to a hospital, got the supplies thru and my picture in the paper. My buddy sank a limo in the same storm just after the cash box at O'Hare. I used to own a small courier service that was mission critical and had to drive at night in rural areas regardless of weather. If you do have to drive in inclement weather be prepared. Blizzaks and engine oil coolers are more than just good ideas.
> 
> The challenge is fun but the overall rewards are a gamble.


Off-topic: just curious why you typed 2k13 when 2013 is easier?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Ok, here is a strange story for everyone. I did a DD delivery last night to a person who said to call upon arrival and meet at the gate out front. So I did.

Handed off the food. Everything seemed to go fine. Took a photo and in the note with the photo said that I handed off the food to the customer.

I was about a mile away and got a very strange text message. It basically said the food was good and delivery fine, but told me to NEVER take these photos again.

I was a bit dumbfounded- to say the least! Then comes the biggie. This customer is in Witness Protection and that’s why they don’t want any photos! I took screenshots of everything and even called DD to report it. Neither of us saw any notes saying to skip the photos. So I didn’t get in any trouble.

And the photo showed only a tree and a street- no address numbers or license plates. I feel sorry for the customer. I’d hate to be in their situation.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

This customer is in Witness Protection..
good one


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

In addition to being hotter then the seventh level of hell in the summer,we occassionally get monsoon rains here in vegas as well. when the rains get too intense i stop driving. i never do UE that gig is a complete joke. " just leave it at the door" translation you aint gettin chit....i had them remove that part of the app a long time ago


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I shut it down. I find the pay generally not worth the risk of accidents flooding and the delays or closures of restaurants.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I shut it down. I find the pay generally not worth the risk of accidents flooding and the delays or closures of restaurants.


The rain/thunderstorm is not a deal breaker. I'll just wait it out. But, the first time I need to stop in the winter and my ABS light comes on, I'm Outta there.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So, I pickup from I don't remember where, delivering to a mansion. I say mansion, because it was set way way back from the street. From the street, you cannot see where the driveway is.
All you can see is just snow all the way to the building. Obviously, nothing is plowed.
I call the number, the guy's wife or daughter picks up, and I say, I am on the left hand side of your mailbox. Where is your driveway in realtion to that? Am I in the right position?
Yes, you are. So I start driving up towards the side of the "house"
The guy comes out, all pissed that I drove up his lawn, and that if I couldn't deliver properly, I shouldn't have accepted the delivery.
And I said, well, I called, and was told that I was in the right place for the driveway.
Plus, is treading 300 feet in almost knee deep snow from the street to your doorway within my expected tasks?
Well, I just didn't want you to get stuck. 
Don't worry I won't get stuck. I'll just go back the way I came.
End of story.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Severe storm came out of nowhere. Arrive at restaurant. Golf ball size hail....I drive to the customer and park. Going to wait the rain out...appparently thr customer wanted there food yesterday. Opens my door. Completely soaks me and my car. 5000 grand in hail damage


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> 5000 grand in hail damage


Not to nit pick, but 5000 grand is $5 million dollars. That would be one incredible car. I believe you meant 5 grand ($5,000). 

I can sympathize on the hail damage (whatever the amount). I had hail damage about 10 years ago on my car. From a distance the car didn’t look too bad. Up close, it looked awful. And the deductible was big enough where my wife said, “It’s only cosmetic damage and the windows are fine. At least the car still runs ok.”

So I drove it as it was, hail damage and all. A year later I still saw LOTS of vehicles with hail damage that were never repaired.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Not to nit pick, but 5000 grand is $5 million dollars. That would be one incredible car. I believe you meant 5 grand ($5,000).
> 
> I can sympathize on the hail damage (whatever the amount). I had hail damage about 10 years ago on my car. From a distance the car didn’t look too bad. Up close, it looked awful. And the deductible was big enough where my wife said, “It’s only cosmetic damage and the windows are fine. At least the car still runs ok.”
> 
> So I drove it as it was, hail damage and all. A year later I still saw LOTS of vehicles with hail damage that were never repaired.


Perfect vehicle for dashing - maybe clients will feel sorry and up the tip... Not holding my breath though.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I make my best money when the weather is bad. to me, rain equals good tips.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

It didn't look terribly bad...it was a white car. It just died a few months ago...yes 5 grand....I have a video of it somewhere


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

We had a bad storm about a year ago, it rained for a solid 3 days, roads flooded and many wrecks, trees down, etc.
I picked a big order on GH to an area that I knew it was a bit risky but the money was good. When I got close to the house a small creek ran over the banks and it was a good 40 yards to get across and I was not about to risk my life or my car for that delivery and the I got a text... "We are on the way, wait where you are". So I waited and then on the other side a pick up truck with a canoe in the bed showed up, the tied the canoe to the truck and after like 10 minutes they made it to my side. They thank me for waiting, gave me $ 20.00 extra for making me wait and paddle back to their side. I thought that they was crazy hungry or just plain crazy but heck I live in ******* Country so nothing surprises me no more.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber X............not food.

During a winter snowstorm that was epic. It was trip #3 or 4 of the morning. Taking some lawyer downtown on what would have been a 7-10 minute drive normally. 

Some 90 minutes later we make it, and I net $80 in the app + $20 cash tip.........tried every single back road I know to get her there, and it still took that long, because everywhere had wrecks and accidents blocking the way.

Her client insisted on meeting in person, so, she said he would be billed for her Uber trip.........

I went home after that one.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber X............not food.
> 
> During a winter snowstorm that was epic. It was trip #3 or 4 of the morning. Taking some lawyer downtown on what would have been a 7-10 minute drive normally.
> 
> ...


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how its done!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I ran Uber pings during one of the past Tropical storms. Outside of dodging trees down in roads the Tips were great and the people were very thankful I was out there driving. Pretty sure I was the only driver out as many people said the app said no driver available for over an hour.


----------

